# Flu Season



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

My youngest daughter had her flu vaccine injection today right after school.
The Philippine flu season is underway. Be sure to get a flu shot and stay healthy and feeling good!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I haven't been sick in years till this year, had some sort of itching issue with fever and headache and now trying to get over a chest cold, it's almost gone after nearly 5 days. Entire municipality has had this issue, neighbors all sick.

Looking at getting shots now.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

My youngest has had the flu last week. Cough and colds. 
Even the dreaded "Sore Eyes" are creeping in some areas. 
Stay safe and healthy guys.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

galactic said:


> My youngest has had the flu last week. Cough and colds.
> Even the dreaded "Sore Eyes" are creeping in some areas.
> Stay safe and healthy guys.





mcalleyboy said:


> I haven't been sick in years till this year, had some sort of itching issue with fever and headache and now trying to get over a chest cold, it's almost gone after nearly 5 days. Entire municipality has had this issue, neighbors all sick.
> 
> Looking at getting shots now.


This seems to be a particularly bad year for flu, colds, and most everything else. 

With the pink eye (sore eyes), there are two types. Takes a *good* doctor to test. If viral, its just a waiting game for about 14 days. If bacterial, it can be treated with antibiotics and will be better within 72 hours.

That itchy, fever, headache can be one of the flu strains this year. Really is best to get the flu vaccine each year. We paid P1,200 here and well worth it. 
My little girl is home from school today due to the shot but (discomfort) is short lived and will be up and about again tomorrow. At least she doesn't mind getting or giving injections..

Hey Mcallyboy, I'll send my daughter over to give ya the injection! Hahaha


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Sore eyes*



Jet Lag said:


> This seems to be a particularly bad year for flu, colds, and most everything else.
> 
> With the pink eye (sore eyes), there are two types. Takes a *good* doctor to test. If viral, its just a waiting game for about 14 days. If bacterial, it can be treated with antibiotics and will be better within 72 hours.
> 
> ...


Thank you, add sore eyes...or a slight case to the list of things I've been dealing with last month and now this month.


----------

